# Project Cars 2 erkennt Thurstmaster T300RS nicht mehr



## Icuk73 (11. März 2021)

Hallo,

bei Projekt Cars 2 habe ich plötzlich das Problem, dass mein Thrustmaster T300RS nicht erkannt wird.
Ich kann weder Lenkrad noch Pedale kalibrieren?

Als ich das zuletzt gespielt hab (schon ne Zeit her) ging es einwandfrei?!

Ist jemand das Problem bekannt und kennt Abhilfe?

Das mit An- und Abstecken während das Spiel läuft hab ich schon probiert. Hab auch unterschiedliche USB-Ports getestet.
Danke.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pseudonymx (13. März 2021)

Hast die Treiber/systemsteuerung des TS300 noch drauf?


----------



## Icuk73 (14. März 2021)

Ja die ist drauf


----------



## KaterTom (14. März 2021)

Ich musste eine Zeit lang nach jedem großen Windows Update - z.B. Win10 19H1 -  meine Fanatec Treiber neu installieren, weil die Geräte nicht mehr richtig erkannt wurden. Vielleicht hat ein Windows Update auch deinen Thrustmaster Treiber zerpflückt. Versuche es mal mit de- und neu installieren des Treibers.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. März 2021)

Ok. Muss mal schaun wie das geht. Ist bei thrustmaster nicht so einfach. Hab schon danach gesucht


----------



## KaterTom (14. März 2021)

Am besten mit einem externen Uninstaller, wie z.B. Revo Uninstaller. Den nutze ich schon lange und hat noch nie was an meinem Windows kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. März 2021)

Hallo,

danke. Die Software kannte ich nicht.
Leider hat es aber nichts geholfen. Habs 2x probiert (deinstalliert und neu installiert).

Seufz. Aber Danke.


----------



## KaterTom (14. März 2021)

Da fallen mir nur noch 2 sachen ein: - Im Ordner Dokumente/Project Cars 3/savegame/...Zahlenkombination/Project Cars 3/profiles die Datei controllersettings löschen. Diesen Pfad habe ich allerdings aus PC 2 übernommen, hat sich hoffentlich in PC 3 nicht geändert.
- oder in Steam die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Icuk73 (14. März 2021)

*JUHUUUUU*


Vielen Dank. Die Löschung der Controllersettings hat geholfen!

Boah....des muß ma erst mal wissen

Nochmals Danke.


----------

